# Ant killer



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I have a problem at my place with ants, not that unusual here.

I had just refilled my spray bottle of hand sanitizer and noticed a swarm on a scrap of food.

I sprayed them with the alcohol and it killed them as quickly as the commercial bug sprays. Since it then evaporates completely it is safe to use around food and in the kitchen.

Cheaper than commercial bug spray too lol


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

I use this green leaf powder. Sprinkle a little where they are entering/returning, they are on it like flies on ****, take it back to share with the rest & wipes them out.

https://www.lazada.com.ph/catalog/?q=green+leaf+ant+killer&_keyori=ss&from=input&spm=a2o4l.home.search.go.239e359d8rvGna


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Hey_Joe said:


> I use this green leaf powder. Sprinkle a little where they are entering/returning, they are on it like flies on ****, take it back to share with the rest & wipes them out.
> 
> https://www.lazada.com.ph/catalog/?q=green+leaf+ant+killer&_keyori=ss&from=input&spm=a2o4l.home.search.go.239e359d8rvGna


I see killing the queen as LAST alternative when nothing else functions.
Snakes dislike ants because if the ants decide to kill a snake, they can by a mass attack. I keep "my" ants and have no snakes in my place... 

There is powder which they DISLIKE so they don't pass it.
Or put away the food so ants don't reach it  (although hard if have toddlers).

(I guess my invention don't function in the Philippines by ants stay active year around there. I HAD problem with ants coming to my kitchen to fetch cat food in the spring and then they went on coming because they knew it was an easy collectable food sourse there. Then I got the idea to try to FEED them OUTSIDE when they wake up in spring and there is short of food for them in the nature. E g I cut - so the ants could easy access - some a bit bad oranges instead of put them in garbage and put at the ant "highway" just outside my house in the spring. That made them stay outside and didin't got habbit to get inside my house. Later they find much food outside so they don't bother to go inside my house. So here it funcions. DON'T feed them things with other sugar than fruit sugar because such sugar made them very drunk direct. I noticed when they ate some icecream I have given to my cat when I sat outside. It look funny but isn't by it can kill ants.)


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I'll take the snakes but no mice.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Manitoba said:


> I'll take the snakes but no mice.


 Depending of snake type. I'm not so fond of serious venamous and boas 

MICE you can keep away from important spots by puting GARLIC there. I had forgot some garlics in my food storage so they dried but mice stayed out of there anyway even being often in the gabinate beside to snatch some building material for their nests.


----------

